# Limited Wireless Connectivity on Windows Vista Home Premium



## bagaglips (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi! I just purchased a Gateway MT3707 laptop a few days ago. When I first started using my D-Link DI-624 router to connect wirelessly, it worked great! Sometimes, I also use the hard-wired ethernet cable that is connected to the DI-624 when downloading music, but just yesterday my wireless connection stopped working, because everytime I turn my laptop on it wouldnt connect automatically to my home network anymore, instead it would just say LIMITED CONNECTIVITY. My internet only works when the ethernet cable is plugged in to the laptop. I have searched this topic online and I have found several issues which are similar to mine. I just want to know what to do to be able to go wireless again. Is this a problem with the router's incompatability with Windows Vista Home Premium (which is the OS I have), or is it a problem with my laptop's wireless adapter?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

I doubt it has to do with your OS.

Have you powercycling the router

Can you post your ipconfig /all information, when trying to connect wirelessly and when connected directly by wire.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Does it try to connect but fails to get an IP address from the router?

If so, disable encryption on the router and then connect. If successful re-enable encryption and reconnect.


----------



## bagaglips (Jun 8, 2007)

how do i get all my ipconfig information? Sorry, I'm just a newbie.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Open a command prompt, for Vista that's on the start menu.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## bagaglips (Jun 8, 2007)

Here are the configs.... Plus, I have discovered something new. The problem only seems to happen when my laptop is UNPLUGGED from the power supply or when it is not being charged! When I plug in that power supply, the wireless connection works perfectly!

Like when my laptop is off and not being charged and I turn it on, the connectivity will automatically be LIMITED.

But as soon as I plug it in to the power supply, the connectivity works right away!

What do I do??? Should I just return the computer and replace it with another one??? It's only a couple of days old. Please enlighten me!

*IP CONFIG WHEN WIRELESS*

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PaypayFlores
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-25-45-34-A7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek 8185 Extensible 802.11b/g Wireles
s Device
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-A8-DE-C9-92
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9927:ce85:ba9b:338e%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 08, 2007 5:57:13 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 15, 2007 5:57:13 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201375912
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{F08B7127-685F-484D-B143-AB2EC33F2
52F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
 Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.101%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{8FED5479-73C3-4831-83DB-F8ECE3F4D
A8E}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e378:b9:34c5:3f57:ff9a(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b9:34c5:3f57:ff9a%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

*IP CONFIG WHEN HARD-WIRED*

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PaypayFlores
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-25-45-34-A7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b94d:777e:dff5:95c7%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 08, 2007 6:04:11 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 15, 2007 6:04:10 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251659045
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek 8185 Extensible 802.11b/g Wireles
s Device
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-A8-DE-C9-92
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9927:ce85:ba9b:338e%8(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 08, 2007 5:57:13 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, June 15, 2007 5:57:13 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201375912
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{F08B7127-685F-484D-B143-AB2EC33F2
52F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.101%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{8FED5479-73C3-4831-83DB-F8ECE3F4D
A8E}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.102%11(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4136:e378:341f:145e:3f57:ff99(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::341f:145e:3f57:ff99%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

Im not sure what power option your laptop defaults to but:

Click on your "Start" button in vista.
Type "Power Options", in the "Start Search" field, and hit enter

In the Power Options box, click on "Change Plan Settings" for "Power Save" and/or "Balanced"

Then in the new window, click on "Changed Advanced Power Settings"

In the new window click the + sign next to "Wireless Adapter Settings", and then the + sign next to "Power Saving Mode"

There you can change the power performance of your wireless adapter to what you want when running on battery, I would try Maximum Performance, and then test i out.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd take it back and explain the situation to them. If they can't solve it, I'd return it and get something that works on battery.


----------



## bagaglips (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey, thank you all for your insights! I did take it back to the store and told them my problem, and I realized it was the router that was incompatible with windows vista. so i bought a new router, one that's compatible with windows vista, and i haven't had any problems connecting in any way! Thanks again.. I really appreciate it!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can't imagine why it would work on A/C and not work on battery. That's not a Vista issue, that's a hardware interface issue.


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow..I'm confused on this one..how does buying a new router fix the issue?

Hope its not some temp fix


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"how does buying a new router fix the issue?"

From a technical perspective I have no clue. But from the store's perspective their revenue and profit figures were improved and a complaining customer was turned into a paying one; pretty good fix for them!


----------



## lepulus (Jun 16, 2007)

This is a known compatibility issue between routers without 802.11 power save protocol and the default power settings in Vista. The fix outlined earlier (changing the power settings) is the one recommended by Microsoft (see knowledge base article 928152 at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928152/en-us ).

Buying the new hardware probably resolved the issue because the new equipment supported the 802.11 power save protocol.

Happy hunting.


----------



## AndyT4097 (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah, thats interesting. Did you check your power settings to make sure your wireless card isnt disabled while on battery? Oh well, to late now. Good to see your up and working again with your new router. What kind of router is it? Im looking for a wireless router for my MT3707. What brand and model number?


----------

